# Cigar Lighter for the golf course



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright here's my situation, I love to enjoy some cigars while golfing, but all of my lighters have gone on the fritz and I can only get one of them to even remotely work. So I need to get a new one, I'm really not in the market for a really nice looking one, I really just need it to work well, all the time, as well as on the course in the outdoors. Anyone have any good recommendations???


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

It's breezy most of the time where we live and my Blazer "Little Buddy" lighter always works well.










If cost is an issue the Ronson Jetlites always work well too and can be had for about $3 at WalMart.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Alright here's my situation, I love to enjoy some cigars while golfing, but all of my lighters have gone on the fritz and I can only get one of them to even remotely work. So I need to get a new one, I'm really not in the market for a really nice looking one, I really just need it to work well, all the time, as well as on the course in the outdoors. Anyone have any good recommendations???


+1 Ronson JetLite. Best butane torch lighter I've ever had and the price is WAY too cheap for how good it is ($2.50). I have an extra if you want it for your trip to the Boilermaker courses. Let me know and I'll ship it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For the dough a Ronson is great as you can leave it in your bag...in your car...hell, I even wash and dry mine in the laundry. ( Not advisable as it put a ton of dings in my $1,000 dryer...the wife was really proud of me with this fine effort)


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Cigary said:


> For the dough a Ronson is great as you can leave it in your bag...in your car...hell, I even wash and dry mine in the laundry. ( Not advisable as it put a ton of dings in my $1,000 dryer...the wife was really proud of me with this fine effort)


Hahaha...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/267806-lighters.html


----------



## Dan.Sheppick (May 18, 2010)

I have the Ronson as well and have never had an issue with it on the golf course. I actually own like 4 of them because they were so cheap and I kept loosing them.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I own three ronson's and no other....well maybe a bic cheapie for my pipe.

Total investment $9


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Easy ronson lighter. Buy two and keep in your bag if one craps out you have a back up


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent used a Ronson before but I love my Xikar EX. One of the reason's why I love it so much is because I smoke outside and the lighter has a windproof flame so it really matters on those windy days/evenings. So that feature might be something to consider when buying your lighter.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Another vote for the Ronson Jetlite


----------



## ara806 (Jul 23, 2009)

On the high- end side of lighter that I recommend is ST Dupont Maxijet..awesome lighter.It just keeps on working.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I keep two Ronson JetLites in my golf bag at all times. Never had a problem with them (unless I didn't fill them, hehe).

BV


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Another Ronson Jetlite user. Great lighter, the price is a bonus!


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just picked up a Ronson Jetlite myself this year for the golf bag and it has worked great so far. Awesome price and has been able to withstand the gale force winds I have unfortunately had to experience a few times this year so far out on the course!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 on the ronson... Just picked up a Prometheus that has a removeable cartridge...instead of carrying around a can you can throw an extra cartridge in the car as backup.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not to highjack. But how do you fill the Ronson?

I bought some Lotus premium butane and the ronson butane. Then I press on the thing on the bottom with a pen to make sure it is empty. But when I try to put either butane on them they really do not seem to be putting anything in the lighter and it does not light?

Is there a trick, should it make a sound when it is filling.

Sorry, this is just frustrating. Because I agree it is a great lighter, if I can learn how to fill it.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> Not to highjack. But how do you fill the Ronson?
> 
> I bought some Lotus premium butane and the ronson butane. Then I press on the thing on the bottom with a pen to make sure it is empty. But when I try to put either butane on them they really do not seem to be putting anything in the lighter and it does not light?
> 
> ...


Turn it all the way to "low flame" before filling... and no, it won't make a special noise... in fact, filling lighters is annoying, IMHO.


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Not to highjack. But how do you fill the Ronson?
> 
> I bought some Lotus premium butane and the ronson butane. Then I press on the thing on the bottom with a pen to make sure it is empty. But when I try to put either butane on them they really do not seem to be putting anything in the lighter and it does not light?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there is no sound when filling it. Sometimes when it reaches capacity you can feel/hear resistence pushing back on the butane can. The only other giveaway that the butane is filling the lighter is the change in tempature. Filling the lighter with butane cools the lighter substantially and you should feel the temperature change in your hand. It is a pretty simple process so keep at it and I am sure you will have it mastered soon.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Ronson all the way!! I have 3 other lighters and Ronson is the only one which works all the time without fail.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Just bought ten of these....

DealExtreme: $2.69 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Just bought ten of these....
> 
> DealExtreme: $2.69 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter


Very good lighters!


----------

